# Hop schedule for simcoe and cascade pale ale



## bradmccoy (10/8/13)

Tomorrow I'm brewing a pale ale (23L final volume, 4.5kg pale malt, 250g crystal, 250 carapils - will mash high for a bit of sweetness to balance hop bitterness).

I'm adding Simcoe and Cascade hops and would be keen to hear how much others would use and at what times. I'm looking for a little bitterness (not overwhelming) and plenty of flavour/aroma. I'm thinking of something like:
30min 10g Simcoe
20min 10g Simcoe, 30g Cascade
Dryhop 20 Simcoe, 20g Cascade

Any thoughts? Hop additions is what I've struggled most with in my first few all-grain beers. I find beer calculators aren't super helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## micblair (10/8/13)

60 min, targeting 1/3 to 1/2 your bitterness
30 min, 1g/L
15 min, 1.5g/L
0 min, 2.0 g/L

I personally don't like the flavour dry hopping imparts. I find the flavour to be raw/grassy. If I want more hop flavour, bring forward the hopping schedule by 5-10 mins and double the amounts especially for an IPA.


----------



## micblair (10/8/13)

I wouldn't bother with CaraPils, either btw. I really love Cascade, it is the quintessential American hop, have you used this as a single hop before? Might not be a bad time to start...


----------



## Donske (10/8/13)

This is my house pale recipe;

*House Pale* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 7.2 (EBC): 14.2
Bitterness (IBU): 37.2 (Average)

88.89% Pale Ale Malt
5.56% Carapils (Dextrine)
5.56% Crystal 60

0.4 g/L Simcoe (12.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Cascade (7.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Simcoe (12.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Cascade (7.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Simcoe (12.6% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

It's a nice drop, not ridiculously bitter but with a great hop hit from such a small amount of late hops.


----------



## bradmccoy (11/8/13)

I love the flavours of cascade dry hopped - you get a fresher citrus than from the boil. Haven't single hopped it yet; I like the extra bitterness and hint of pine that simcoe adds.

What's your beef with carapils?

Thanks for the tips, guys. Donske, yours recipe isn't far off mine.


----------



## Donske (11/8/13)

Yeah, its pretty close, I prefer the late addition cascade and Simcoe dry hop personally though,

The grain bill is basically identical, its what I've settled on for all my pale ales, just enough malt to balance out the hops.


----------

